# All in one panels and separating meter from panel



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Any ideas? I have a home inspection objection. I called Siemens, they told me to order a trough, cut it around the wires and re install it. They don't sell a bigger panel cover or have a blank to spectate the meter from the panel. 










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd get the replacement trough and take my grinder to it and take the side off then bolt it on.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Did the inspection catch the SQ D breaker in that panel?


----------

